# My car is mad.



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

As i was pulling out the speedo out of my EX number 1 car. The screwdriver stuck me! My car was crying. I want to be number 1! Now that im bleeding im laughing at it! Sucker my rip car is now number 1! Hahahaha! Nothing a little ca wont fix. And some more capt morgan! :drunk:


----------



## philb1 (Sep 29, 2001)

And people think I'm crazy when I tell them their car is slow because it has low self-esteem! You show that car who's boss Jenzo


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow did i write all this?? It musta been the captain..What a way to start the new year, with a captain morgan hangover.. UGGGGGGHHHHH!!! :drunk:


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

AAAAAAHhh Captain & Cola, now that's a good way to relax.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

I send my CW to motivational conferences.


----------



## Mr.Wolfman (Mar 25, 2002)

Jenzo, I like the way you drink, I mean think.

the car has to earn the right to be number 1


way too funny

pour me one and we will talk about it.....yeah


HOWWWLLL


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

BRRrrrrrroooopp!!!! :drunk: Bang!!!


----------

